# Rattle during startup...



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

For the past month or so, I have noticed that my car rattles underneath when I start it cold.
It only happens during that "warm-up" period, so only about 30 seconds. It sounds almost like there is aluminum rattling around somewhere, but I cant find it. Im sure other people have had issues with rattling before, but does anyone have any ideas/sollutions?
(PS, its not during the higher RPM's... ONLY while it is warming up)


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rattle during startup... (bowlds)*

Have you tried sticking your head up in there while it warms up and tried hearing/seeing what's going on?
My car is pretty noisy while it warms up, but can't say I've heard a loud rattle noise.


----------



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Rattle during startup... (Albeezy36)*

I have tried lookin around but i cant tell what it might be... I tried knockin on some stuff to try and hear for something but had no luck.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Rattle during startup... (bowlds)*

Are you auto or manual and how many miles are on your car?


----------



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Rattle during startup... (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_Are you auto or manual and how many miles are on your car?

Auto.. 66xxx


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out the exhaust system. Make sure the rattling isn't coming from the cat, and that the exhaust piping is secured. I had something similar in my last car that was result of an exhaust hangar becoming loose and rattling during startup, as the engine produced a lot of extra vibration when cold.


----------



## monk3ypoo (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Rattle during startup... (bowlds)*

Check at your dealer I think there is a TSB about an exhaust rattle on cold starts.I believe its something to do with the output of the SAI pump. I have the same thing and that's what I'm gonna do I think they have a reflash for the ECM.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would check the heat shield on the cat mine was hit by some road debris and caused it to rattle against the body heat shielding


----------



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

I have checked around, and what i noticed when i start up the car is that as i said it only rattles for the first 15-30 seconds... BUT wen it stops rattling, i can hear something SUCKIN in air for a second or two.
SO wat i am thinking, is that watever it is that puts the air into the engine during the startup (I think thats how it works lol) POSSIBLE is broken and that is causeing the problem.
SO can someone clear this up for me? Wen i start the car and it "warms up" WHAT is actually happening? from wat i understand, there is air being put into the exhaust to reduce emissions.
If that is correct, what causes that to happen (if it is an actuall part, then i am thinking that this is wat is causeing my rattle.)


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry if I am zombieing this thread but I have had the same problem for a while now, with mine, if you pay attention to the rpms, as soon as they drop off to 800 the rattle stops, I asked the dealer about it and they just told me not to worry about it probably bc it was under warranty and the did not feel like fixing it for free


----------

